# Notifications interphone 14.2



## NewVivaldi (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai deux HomePod en paire stéréo , un iPhone 11 Pro Max et un iPad Pro
Tout fonctionne sauf un point: sur mon iPhone, les notifications interphone sont « forcées  » à « jamais » et il m’est impossible de changer ce paramètre alors que c’est possible sur mon iPad.
Pourquoi?


----------



## Augcop (15 Novembre 2020)

NewVivaldi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai deux HomePod en paire stéréo , un iPhone 11 Pro Max et un iPad Pro
> Tout fonctionne sauf un point: sur mon iPhone, les notifications interphone sont « forcées  » à « jamais » et il m’est impossible de changer ce paramètre alors que c’est possible sur mon iPad.
> Pourquoi?


J’avais le même problème verifiez que vous avez bien autorisé l’application maison a vous localiser


----------



## NewVivaldi (15 Novembre 2020)

Augcop a dit:


> J’avais le même problème verifiez que vous avez bien autorisé l’application maison a vous localiser


Bonjour,
c’était bien ça!
merci beaucoup


----------

